# What do you think?



## akcarberry

17 years old 6'2 150lbs


----------



## SteSteez

WOW, wanna take a walk down Canal Street hun? 

You look like someone, thats it...










jokes aside, at 17 i wish my body was this impressive when i was at your age. seems by your pose that your realy forcing everything together though, when posing try and make it look natural, not like someones about to kick you in the bollocks.

Well done, and keep it up


----------



## akcarberry

I'll bear that in mind when i next take a pic then. Also, would like to add that i don't use or take any supplements at all, no creatine, protein shakes or any of that stuff, 1 million percent natural


----------



## marc

yes very lean, from that pic your right trap looks enormous, whats going on with that???


----------



## akcarberry

it's actually my left but yeah i haven't a clue, my pecs and lats are uneven too, i train with most barbell and machine for pecs and do shrugs for my traps but they just seem to be unequal. I am trying to even them out with dumbells now, hopefully it's just a growing thing and will sort itself out!


----------



## SteSteez

marc said:


> yes very lean, from that pic your right trap looks enormous, whats going on with that???


I have the same kinna thing going on on my left aswel, had it for a few years, i don't train any side of my body differently.


----------



## SteSteez

akcarberry said:


> I'll bear that in mind when i next take a pic then. Also, would like to add that i don't use or take any supplements at all, no creatine, protein shakes or any of that stuff, 1 million percent natural


Since when are shakes unnatural?

doin gear and test yea thats not natural but whey protein? come on


----------



## Cha$e

C'mon now Ste lets put it away, the cruelty inspector will arrest you for that lol and what with the pose, it's one of those " i'm going to look mysterious " poses lol.

But in all seriousness mate i wouldn't worry about you weight too much at this stage reaosn beign as you grown * which you will * your frame will broaden and you will get a heavier set. As long as you maintain a good even training regimen and a good diet you will stay in good shape without realyl having to worry about your weight.


----------



## SteSteez

Cha$e said:


> C'mon now Ste lets put it away, the cruelty inspector will arrest you for that lol and what with the pose, it's one of those " i'm going to look mysterious " poses lol.


Hey, I thought i hid my beer belly extremely well there


----------



## Cha$e

lol. Some more Muay Thai will sort that well disguised beer belly lol.


----------



## JayC

Hmm, looks more like you're skinny than ripped, as shown by the arms and lack of triceps. Work dem triceps boy! Biceps are overtaking them

68kg too...I'd look that skinny if I cut...thank god I didnt!


----------



## SteSteez

Cha$e said:


> lol. Some more Muay Thai will sort that well disguised beer belly lol.


But black eyes don't look clever do they.... That one class I went to I was training with a lad i know Kym and he elbowed me in the face as darren? was telling everyone to simulate an elbow before hitting the pads.

Plus there were more people at that class than at Tesco on my way home, no space at all. :nerd:

Sorry for hijacking your thread Arnie


----------



## akcarberry

JayC said:


> Hmm, looks more like you're skinny than ripped, as shown by the arms and lack of triceps. Work dem triceps boy! Biceps are overtaking them
> 
> 68kg too...I'd look that skinny if I cut...thank god I didnt!


well i'm trying to bulk up, i'm consuming an average of 3500 calories a day, and eating at least 150g of protein so hopefully it will pay off.


----------



## JayC

Have you got yourself a good workout though? Are you following a PROPER diet. You need more than just protein for a healthy diet!


----------



## akcarberry

JayC said:


> Have you got yourself a good workout though? Are you following a PROPER diet. You need more than just protein for a healthy diet!


I would say my diet is good, this i what i have had and going to have today for example.

Breakfast - 2 wolemeal toast with penaut butter, 2 weetabix with skimmed milk, 2 wholemeal toast with 2 scrambled eggs, slice of melon (random i know) apple and a banana, lots of water.

Break - Box of wholegrain brown rice, 1 tin of tuna, red pepper, sweetcorn, peas, apple, banana

Lunch - Above again but with 4 plums lol

Afternoon snack - Same as break but with handful of mixed nuts.

Mid afternoon snack - Same as break but with no fruit.

Evening - Chicken breast x2 wholegrain spaghetti broccoli and cabbage

Final meal - Same as above.


----------



## djkt

JayC said:


> Have you got yourself a good workout though? Are you following a PROPER diet. You need more than just protein for a healthy diet!


ill holla that!!!

brown rice... Yum  , i based my new diet on one marc made me! hes the man! doesnt include eating the same thing 4 times a day!

dont worry too much about ur body now man ur only 17 very lean pluss u got lots of growing to do!!! wory wen ur 20 like me and ur motabolism allows u to put hardly any weight on... not that theres any thing wrong with bieng my weight  lol


----------



## RobbieMMA

Why is it that peep's always post pictures above the waist and never pictures of their legs to show how much they have been working out?

Ahhh, thats right, no one ever works out their legs do they


----------



## Cha$e

SteSteez said:


> But black eyes don't look clever do they.... That one class I went to I was training with a lad i know Kym and he elbowed me in the face as darren? was telling everyone to simulate an elbow before hitting the pads.
> 
> Plus there were more people at that class than at Tesco on my way home, no space at all. :nerd:
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread Arnie


It was quite busy that night for some reason, it's never that busy. Training today was only 10 people so there was plenty of room.

Sorry to hijack the thread lol.


----------



## akcarberry

Robbie said:


> Why is it that peep's always post pictures above the waist and never pictures of their legs to show how much they have been working out?
> 
> Ahhh, thats right, no one ever works out their legs do they


well actually i do work my legs, a lot! being 6'2 i use my legs a lot for kicks and consider a vital part of my workout. they get just as much a workout than every other part of my body!!!


----------



## glenntipton

I think we should call you tom platz


----------



## RobbieMMA

akcarberry said:


> well actually i do work my legs, a lot! being 6'2 i use my legs a lot for kicks and consider a vital part of my workout. they get just as much a workout than every other part of my body!!!


I stand corrected!! Wicked legs!!


----------



## SteSteez

Those legs are sexy... don't think my george foreman junior could handle it though


----------



## DaveI

Look lean ther lad. but at 6ft2 i can see you looking wiry at 150lbs. Im 6ft2 225lbs. 205lbs lean for weigh ins. but at 17... i was prob about 140lbs haha. Your young with a very good base to build on mate. good luck - and eat right


----------



## ckakarate1

Here is the picture of our Karate Academy during training session 

View attachment 548


Adults can also enroll in this Cupertino Karate Academy. The physical side of Traditional Japanese Karate - it's awesome, legendary fighting skills and total body mastery - is only the beginning. It also offers a wide range of mental and spiritual qualities as well. These include self-control and discipline to achieve success, mental calmness in emergencies, stress management, confidence to enjoy more of life, and leadership skills. It is also a great place to meet wholesome, new friends. People who want a positive, healthy lifestyle for themselves and their families can find it at California Karate Academy.


----------

